# Air/fuel gauge and water temp gauge



## Donny2453 (Apr 13, 2004)

Has anyone put an air/fuel gauge on a 1.8L Sentra? Or a Water Temp gauge? If so what wire do i put the air/fuel gauge into on the O2 Sensor? and how do i hook up the water temp gauge and the lights for them? Also has anyone found a gauge pod for the 04 Sentra or is there an easy way to mold the universal 2 pod on? Thanks for the replys..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

both useless on a stock sentra.

the air fuel gauge is especially useless..............all it does is bounce around. water temp...not sure how to wire that in.

autometer makes a 3 gauge pod...............have to call them for it.


----------



## Donny2453 (Apr 13, 2004)

i know it just bounces around i like the way it looks--so does anyone know how to put it in--what wire it is on the O2 sensor?


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

:loser:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

rice. fantastic.

get a multimeter and figure it out....doesn't take a rocket scientist.


----------



## wayn0ka (Jul 9, 2004)

I think there is directions at www.anti-rice.com. Check it out.


----------



## Donny2453 (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok i got the hint---im getting a water temp-oil pressure-and either volts or fuel pressure, not sure witch one yet. All digital. Does anyone else make a 3 gauge pillar pod full--the whole pillar??


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

chimmike said:


> autometer makes a 3 gauge pod...............have to call them for it.


^ as was stated, thats your best bet 


Donny2453 said:


> Does anyone else make a 3 gauge pillar pod full--the whole pillar??


Not really, there are a few 'custom fab' ones floating around.


----------



## Donny2453 (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> Not really, there are a few 'custom fab' ones floating around.



autometer makes a 3 gauge pod.........I know this 100%..

they also make a 2 gauge pillar pod.

Hell, I can dig up the part numbers if you don't believe me..........or call Autometer yourself!


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

chimmike said:


> autometer makes a 3 gauge pod.........I know this 100%..
> 
> they also make a 2 gauge pillar pod.
> 
> Hell, I can dig up the part numbers if you don't believe me..........or call Autometer yourself!


Sorry, I agree with you, they make both a 2 and 3 pod gauge. I just lost the text that belonged between the two qoutes.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

oh lol its cool


----------

